# DTV VOD compared to DIsh VOD



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

does anyone know which has more and of what? does Dish have HBO on Demand or any networks yet?


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been researching providers for a bit now and DirecTV has way more VOD than Dish as well as my current cable provider. Here is the most current list I could find:

1000 DirecTV Main Menu on Demand 
1001 VOD Test channel There is some 1080P test stuff and free PPV movies as well paid ones 
1004 NBC On Demand Shows from NBC 
1005 The Masters on Demand 
1008 Olympics on Demand 
1080 1080P VOD test channel Only on HR20 boxes for now 
1101 The 101 on Demand 
1202 CNN on Demand 
1220 Big Ten Network on Demand 
1229 HGTV on Demand 
1231 Food Network on Demand 
1235 Style Network on Demand 
1236 E! Entertainment Television on Demand 
1245 TNT on Demand 
1246 truTV on Demand 
1247 TBS on Demand 
1249 Comedy Central on Demand 
1250 Fox Reality on Demand 
1254 AMC on Demand 
1256 TCM on Demand 
1258 FMC on Demand 
1265 A&E on Demand 
1267 Smithsonian Channel HD on Demand 
1269 The History Channel on Demand 
1272 LOGO on Demand 
1276 National Geographic Channel on Demand 
1277 Travel Channel on Demand 
1278 Discovery Channel on Demand 
1279 Discovery Health on Demand 
1280 TLC on Demand 
1282 Animal Planet on Demand 
1284 The Science Channel on Demand 
1285 Investigation Discovery on Demand 
1287 Military Channel on Demand 
1295 PBS Sprout on Demand 
1296 Cartoon Network on Demand 
1298 Boomerang on Demand 
1300 Nickelodeon on Demand 
1301 NOGGIN on Demand 
1303 The N on Demand 
1327 CMT on Demand 
1329 BET on Demand 
1331 MTV on Demand 
1333 MTV2 on Demand 
1335 VH1 on Demand 
1337 VH1 Classic on Demand 
1339 FUSE on Demand 
1354 G4 on Demand 
1416 MTV TR3S on Demand 
1419 CNN EN ESPANOL on Demand 
1520 Starz on Demand 
1526 Encore on Demand 
1537 Showtime on Demand 
1544 The Movie Channel on Demand 
1547 FLIX on Demand 
1603 Versus on Demand 
1605 Golf Channel on Demand 
1607 SPEED on Demand 
1802 Eurocinema Movies on Demand 
1803 Film Festival on Demand 
1826 Studio 4 Kids on Demand 
1827 Studio 4 Fitness on Demand 
1828 Studio 4 Learning on Demand 
1829 CONCERT.TV on Demand 
1886 Adult Swim on Demand 
1889 Anime on Demand Free version, up to 10 hours of content. Content is edited and ad supported.[8] 
1890 Players Network on Demand 
1994 Octane on Demand

It's one of the reasons I'm considering them. If DirecTV had better equipment, I'd have already switched. I'm kind of waiting to see how Dish Network's channel lineup plays out as the year closes. The only thing really keeping me from DirecTV is the hardware. The lack of built in OTA (I know I can add the AM21), ability to use OTA to record up to to 3 shows at once, PIP, and dual live buffers. If they offered a DVR solution with the functions of the ViP722, I'd drop TWC in a second even though D* would be significantly more expensive.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

BenJF3 said:


> It's one of the reasons I'm considering them. If DirecTV had better equipment, I'd have already switched. I'm kind of waiting to see how Dish Network's channel lineup plays out as the year closes. The only thing really keeping me from DirecTV is the hardware. The lack of built in OTA (I know I can add the AM21), ability to use OTA to record up to to 3 shows at once, PIP, and dual live buffers. If they offered a DVR solution with the functions of the ViP722, I'd drop TWC in a second even though D* would be significantly more expensive.


What package is more expensive? I found so far that D* seems to be cheaper and have better packages available. What are you looking for that is higher?


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sure the base packages are cheaper, but once I add and HD DVR plus service it's more than my current bundle. That plus the other four outlets are gonna run an extra $20 a month. I did the math and no matter how I cut it, either satco is going to be more money for the same basic level of service (granted I'll pick up some channels I want, but are they worth the extra dough).Right now, with the current offer, the up front cost is minimal because they cover the 4 SD and 1 HD DVR boxes. I'm willing to pay the extra $20 an outlet (which still seems lame to me) because I'm getting fed up with where our cable system is heading. I just really wish DirecTV would get a clue from Dish on the equipment side of things. No PIP, No DLB, No recording the two sat tuners plus one OTA for a total of three recordings, No built in OTA, No ability to channel scan OTA are all major downers for me. Especially the OTA stuff because I live n a crossover DMA, so while I could get locals from my neighboring market in HD via sat, I can't get locals from my home market. If D* releases a receiver with some more tech to it, I'm there in a split second. If cable continues to piss me off, I may jump either way.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why are you paying an extra $20 an outlet? Or are you referring to the $5/month for each receiver after the first one?

J


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, 4 outlets @ $5 a month.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

You will pay monthly for the boxes regardless of who you have (cable, dish, etc). The advantage of D* is that for HD and DVR services they only charge one amount for the whole account, not for each receiver. Just something to keep in mind when figuring total costs. And Dish Network has a receiver with 3 tuners for the DVR, not 2?

J


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Justin23 said:


> And Dish Network has a receiver with 3 tuners for the DVR, not 2?


Is this a question or a statement?

It seems like a question because it is followed by a question mark, but it seems like a statement because you can indeed record three live programs at once with an OTA source as opposed to two with the current DIRECTV HD DVRs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> And Dish Network has a receiver with 3 tuners for the DVR, not 2?
> 
> J


Dish's HD-DVRs have 2 Sat + 1 OTA tuner, and all three can be active/recording at the same time.

DirecTV's HD-DVRs are limited to 2 active tuners, even if you have OTA. An HR21 or HR22 with an AM21 has a total of 4 tuners (2 Sat + 2 OTA), but only 2 work at any one time. Of course, since DirecTV's DVRs are only meant for a single TV, this isn't as important as it is on Dish, where most people use it to run 2 TVs.


----------

